
Motorcycles could ease traffic congestion - 75dvtwin
https://www.brusselstimes.com/all-news/belgium-all-news/58612/more-motorcycles-on-the-road-says-belgian-automobile-federation/
======
aurizon
It is well known that motorcycles have a higher death and injury rate than
automobiles that are human driven, I expect self driving cars to increase this
differential? Will they ever make self driving motorcycles to allow them to
catch up? It may never be possible to make motorcycles as safe as self driven
automobiles. Will we tolerate the deaths and injuries in exchange for greater
traffic density? I think not. I have driven in Taiwan and other Asian
countries with huge numbers of motorscooters and motorcycles, and I was amazed
at the huge number of young men on crutches and with limps. I asked my taxi
driver why this was, and he said that people's knees stick out on scooters and
motorcycles, injured knees are the largest injury that people suffer when they
have an accident. The logic is clear.

~~~
75dvtwin
Future, with computerized streets & highways (to assist self-driving cars)
might help motorcycling.

In terms of statistics.

A non-trivial portion (34%) of motorcycle fatalities involves alcohol (at leat
in US) [1].

Simply by not drinking and driving, one could reduce a chance of fatality by
30%.

In motorcycles fatalities ans serious injuries resulting from impaired
driving, are much more pronounced, obviously.

Overall, though, if we continue to view transportation by well equipment and
maintained motorcycles -- as 'injuries-only', then wouldn't we end up arguing
that everybody is better off driving 5,000 tonn SUVs and trucks?

[1] [https://www.iii.org/fact-statistic/facts-statistics-
motorcyc...](https://www.iii.org/fact-statistic/facts-statistics-motorcycle-
crashes)

(see Drivers In Fatal Crashes By Blood Alcohol Concentration (Bac) And Vehicle
Type, 2006-2015 ) )

